# Poor 66 gto value.



## Maddmin (6 mo ago)

A received a passionate owners gto due to a tragic circumstance and after 2 years of hopeful planning it's time to consider the best option may be to let it go. If anyone has a moment to help get a rough estimate of its value I would be very grateful.

it is a 66, an edenbrock v8 which was just rebuilt with the new air box before he passed. It ran and drove a year and a half ago but no longer has spark. I think it's the distributer (cap?) but let's not assume. The facts is it turns over fine but won't start and seemed to not have spark when trying to test.

The thing has one seat (possibly out of a mustang) but no other seats. Lots of custom fiberglass work to repair body but I'm not sure.

Tires seem okay and hold air but we should assume they aren't due to age and sitting around.

The electronics work including starter, inner lighting, head and tail lights.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm going to say 1 to $5,000 if you have a clean title. It depends on your location too, could be a bit more than that in a richer part of the US. It looks pretty well cobbled up with mods that kept it on the road for another mile or so. If the VIN is something special , it could be more. Looks like the dash has been cut out...not good if it has. The key is under belly rust and rot...what does it really look like under all than black, what-ever-it-is?

I can tell you it's a '66 and a great model to have. One of my favorites! 

What is that battery out of, a tractor?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Oh, and the seat is not near original.

Tell us where your from approximately, as well...it will help with your estimates. Along with pics of the trunk and undersides. More pics, the better results you'll get.


----------



## Maddmin (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the tips. 66 is not even close to my guess but oh well. I'm in Georgia and yeah the dash is gone. Not sure if the mods are of low quality but they are definitely custom and not adding value.. Let me see if I can get the trunk open its a bit of a pain.


----------



## Maddmin (6 mo ago)

I never doubted you but yes I have the original title for a 66, and the updated pics are not good news. The battery is not what came in the car. It's a 12v agm battery I had laying around when I was trying to start the thing. The other one was dead as you can imagine.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Mar 29, 2020)

Unfortunately, unless the PHS docs show this is something special it will cost more to restore than to buy one already done. I'd say part it out, but there doesn't seem to be any original GTO parts worth much left. Good luck to you.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd throw it on ebay with an honest description, accurate pics and let the market dictate its value. 

it is VERY rough, but there is always someone willing to take the dive...especially if it is a real GTO.

Good luck


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

ylwgto said:


> I'd throw it on ebay with an honest description, accurate pics and let the market dictate its value.
> 
> it is VERY rough, but there is always someone willing to take the dive...especially if it is a real GTO.
> 
> Good luck


You might put it on "Bring-a-Trailer". Great idea about EBAY, yet I think the fees on EBAY would be in excess in comparison to BAT!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

More money there in parts due to the amount of severe rust-out and mods. 1-5K. I've been into first gen GTO's since the 1970's and the cost to restore or make this one drivable and safe would exceed its end value. I love Burgundy 4 speed '66 GTO's, though!!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

X2 with geeteeohguy🧐


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

If it's a 242 VIN GTO it has value. It really depends on where you are. If that was for sale around here, I'd say you get 5k easy. Probably not much more, but definitely not much less.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

I am at 2400-2800
original engine 800-1000
Safety track 1000
Transmission 600-800
not much else left


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

LATECH said:


> I am at 2400-2800
> original engine 800-1000
> Safety track 1000
> Transmission 600-800
> not much else left


I think that guitar strap from the 70’s in the back seat floor is pretty cool !!


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> I think that guitar strap from the 70’s in the back seat floor is pretty cool !!


No really send a closeup of the cowl tag, the gang will tell you what you really have.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> No really send a closeup of the cowl tag, the gang will tell you what you really have.


In addition to all the expanding foam, probably a attempt to keep the mice out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

66COUPE said:


> In addition to all the expanding foam, probably a attempt to keep the mice out.


I missed that, or was on mental cruise control. Definitely makes it a parts car. Most expanding home/construction foams as pictured are corrosive to metal and will cause severe rusting over time. A guy on another forum had a vintage Packared and shot that stuff in the rockers, A and B pillars, etc. In about 2 years the car was totaled due to rotting out from the inside out due to acidic moisture/corrosion from the foam. Nasty stuff, not to be used on cars. This car, as pictured, is good for some parts but as a car, nope.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I think you could get a few thousand out it. I could see me using it as a drag car if the frame is good. With a gutted interior it would be allot to replace. but it gives you a blank slate to go custom. This is when the wife gives me the look. The same look I give her when she wants a herd of goats for the farm or alpacas.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

67ventwindow said:


> I think you could get a few thousand out it. I could see me using it as a drag car if the frame is good. With a gutted interior it would be allot to replace. but it gives you a blank slate to go custom. This is when the wife gives me the look. The same look I give her when she wants a herd of goats for the farm or alpacas.


Don't do goats. They WILL NOT stay where you intend to keep them. They will either be on the road or in the neighbor's pasture.

The only goat we have now is the 1965 in the shop/barn.


----------

